# 3 Recent Awards..



## Pete (Aug 2, 2009)

Aloha, I finally have a new computer so I can post some more photos..
Below are three HCC's I got last month.. Enjoy

Paph. superbiens 'Julie Christine' HCC/AOS





this is a different superbiens than the last one i posted..

Paph. In-Charm Jewel 'Kiera' HCC/AOS




this is (vietnamense x S. Gratrix) its not as big as it looks, I think it was around 11.5 NS, the real softness and of the vietnamense came through and the flower only lasted 2+ weeks so it was good timing...


Paph. godefroyae 'Little Shelby Rose' HCC/AOS


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 2, 2009)

congratulations!!!! 3 beauties!!! The pic of superbiens is esp. good!!!! Jean


----------



## Candace (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats. The godefroyae is gorgeous.


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations Pete. Those are stunning flowers!

I hope your superbiens has the regulation 2n=38 chromosomesoke:


Any lowii capsules going?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautifull


----------



## Pete (Aug 2, 2009)

Ya I used your pollen on one flower and some from a friends gorgeous AM lowii on another... Couple more monthes on 'em


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice job Pete! Your Paph. In-Charm Jewel 'Kiera' HCC/AOS is a surprise. I would of never quess S. Gratrix was one of the parents. I would of quessed Magic Lantern as the other


----------



## emydura (Aug 2, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice job Pete! Your Paph. In-Charm Jewel 'Kiera' HCC/AOS is a surprise. I would of never quess S. Gratrix was one of the parents. I would of quessed Magic Lantern as the other



I agree. It just looks like a Parvi cross.

The godefroyae is real nice.

David


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 2, 2009)

groovy stuff!


----------



## Elena (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats! The colours of In-Charm Jewel are beautiful and I'm in love with the godefroyae.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice flowers. I really like the godefroyae.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 2, 2009)

:clap: Congrats!!!! All are great!!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats, Pete! Love the usuperbiens and godefroyae especially..


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 2, 2009)

Love that superbiens!

Congratulations, Pete:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2009)

Well deserved awards. Congrats!


----------



## Pete (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks.. ya i think you see that bellatulum and its hybrids can make that kind of magic lantern on steroids looking progeny when mated with parvis... like kevin porter or Cam's Cloud.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 2, 2009)

Those petals on In-Charm Jewel are fuzzy to the extreme...I like it!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2009)

That In-Charm Jewel is Crazy!! Thanx for posting.


----------



## swamprad (Aug 5, 2009)

All three are wonderful, but I especially like that superbiens! Congratulations, Pete.


----------

